# Classical Guitar Resource Material?



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Any good pointers to learning classical tutorials and materials for beginners? I figure I will give it a go as a hobby in my impending retirement when I actually have time to sit and learn technique and music theory. A couple of references have been made to Bradford Werner but I fond it a bit difficult to follow at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would recommend getting a teacher - even more strongly than I would for steel string. Classical guitar has a lot of nuance that really requires someone watching and listening to make sure that you've got it.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree with bw66 - personal teacher would be your best bet.

Bradford Werner is, I think, the very best classical guitar resource on the web at the moment. I do think he walks through things slowly and offers a lot of material for a beginner. Do go directly to his website and consider purchasing the tablature when necessary to get you going!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

This guy has lots of good free lessons and transcriptions, and does zoom lessons too. (No affiliation, I've just used some of his transcriptions)



https://www.youtube.com/c/Thisisclassicalguitar



If you're serious about classical guitar, I don't recommend using tabs, learn to read music from the get go and you'll save yourself time, energy and frustration in the long run. 

And go get Scott Tennant's Pumping Nylon book of exercises.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Antonio Aguado, was a very great Guitarist in that style.
Rick Emmett and Steve Howe of Yes , mentioned him and I got some of his book because of it .


----------



## Nathan Hiltz (Mar 28, 2021)

ZeroGravity said:


> Any good pointers to learning classical tutorials and materials for beginners? I figure I will give it a go as a hobby in my impending retirement when I actually have time to sit and learn technique and music theory. A couple of references have been made to Bradford Werner but I fond it a bit difficult to follow at the moment.
> 
> Cheers.


The delcamp guitar forum is excellent and has tons of excellent material!!!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

One of the books commonly referenced is Scott Tennant's "Pumping Nylon". It instructs one on the rudiments, ergonomics and practice regiments of classical guitar in fairly simple + modern manner.


----------

